# Land plane/leveler pto or skid steer atttached



## Appel1978 (Jan 2, 2020)

So I have a brand new Kioti CK2610. I have 5 acres of lawn that is very bumpy and crappie grass here in Florida. I plan on this Spring killing the grass tilling it and leveling the ground to make it smooth and seed it with grass seed. To level the ground I was planning on getting a land plane/leveler. Originally only thought of Getting a rear Tractor pulling Leveler. My opinion changed when I saw that they make a skid steer front mounted leveler. Since my tractor has an auto level function on the FEL which has already come in handy leveling my driveway by dragging the bucket. I figured hanging it attached to the FEL would work better on my yard that has big dips at times than a more rigid .non flexing rear hookup. Has anyone done this with their tractor and your opinions please. I'd obviously be dragging in reverse if I got the front end loader option


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Watch a few videos on a box blade. They come with rippers to loosen the soil, and a box to gather the soil in the high spots and allows it to dump in the low spots. Then you can drive forward and not smack the garage or bash into the wife's car!


----------



## Appel1978 (Jan 2, 2020)

I have five acres don't need to worry about garage or car. And if u get the normal tractor land plane it goes on pto so I would be pulling it (going forward not reverse) I'd only use in reverse if I got the front end loader version. And yes a box blade can be used also but it does the same thing as a land plane only the land plane distributes it a little better. A box blade is better for moving large amounts of soil and it collects a lot In the blade if there isn't any low spots. The land plane does the same by grabbing high ground and pulling it and distributing it in low spots. 3 reasons plan is better for my situation. 1 it won't hold onto undispersed soil bogging down my small tractor it will let soil eventually flow over back blade thus giving a better level smooth ground. 2 because it doesn't hold onto all the material like a box blade I can pull larger blade getting a larger area done faster. 3 my soil is sand, doubt I will need peppers and if I do some land planes have rippers also.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I got a 'thing' that somebody welded together years ago. It's kinda like a ladder with 4 rungs, all made out of 4" angleiron, it's about 4' wide maybe a little more and 15' long. I drag it around to level the garden off in the spring. I guess it is a sort of 'land plane'......,


----------



## Appel1978 (Jan 2, 2020)

deerhide said:


> I got a 'thing' that somebody welded together years ago. It's kinda like a ladder with 4 rungs, all made out of 4" angleiron, it's about 4' wide maybe a little more and 15' long. I drag it around to level the garden off in the spring. I guess it is a sort of 'land plane'......,


I have seen something along those lines made on youtube ant they wout work great on a soft sand driveway or garden like you said but I don't think it would be heavy enough to dig into the hard packed earth that has grass roots to. How heavy is yours?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It seems you may have made up your mind already. I haven't observed too many farmers running around their acreage backwards or pushing an implement around. My concern would be undue stress on the FEL cylinders and the possibility of bending a ram if you are not careful. Even front mounted snow plows have springs to reduse shock loads.
I'd be curious to see what front mount skid steer land plane you are talking about? Some look like a land plane with grading bars and sides etc., but I've also seen the ones that look like a root rake bucket that looks great for spreading gravel. 
Speeco and a few others manufacture a three point hitch skid steer attachment that goes on on your front end loader, but allows you to use three point hitch attachments on the front of your tractor if you wish. I've used my box blade to pull snow away from my builds during snow removal as the sides work on the box make for a great clean up with no windrows on the sides, and I can leave my snow blower attached to my three point hitch.
I think it would be more efficient for you to use the grader on the back, and then fine tune your work with the grader or just a bucket on the front, when you are nearing to end of the project. Just my opinion, is all. I'm sure someone who has tried what you propose will offer some thoughts from their own experience.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Appel1978 said:


> I have seen something along those lines made on youtube ant they wout work great on a soft sand driveway or garden like you said but I don't think it would be heavy enough to dig into the hard packed earth that has grass roots to. How heavy is yours?


Appel; 
It's probably 150 - 200 lbs???? My land is sandy loam and it only levels the cultivated where there isn't any grass,anywhere else it gets sods or weeds hooked to it. It is too light to level the driveway much. If it was made sharper and heavier it likely would work on grassland. My bushhog will mow off humps pretty good and I use it to level off garden rows where there is more plants left, like peas, broccoli stumps or weeds.


----------



## geckocycles (Nov 6, 2015)

I put mulching blades upside down on my old lawn tractor and take off the small wheels. Idle and go slow. Turns your yard/garden space into a pool table.
The rototiller made big clay clumps. THe Land Plane nor box scraper broke up the clumps at all. I pull the land plane behind my Kubota and it does a GREAT job on the washboards.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

geckocycles said:


> I put mulching blades upside down on my old lawn tractor and take off the small wheels. Idle and go slow. Turns your yard/garden space into a pool table.
> The rototiller made big clay clumps. THe Land Plane nor box scraper broke up the clumps at all. I pull the land plane behind my Kubota and it does a GREAT job on the washboards.
> 
> View attachment 52449
> ...


That is a great idea and a wonderful job. Good looking fences too!


----------



## geckocycles (Nov 6, 2015)

deerhide said:


> That is a great idea and a wonderful job. Good looking fences too!


Thanks. THe fence looks great but the deer will run right through it as seen in the photo.
I was in a cloud of dirt but the results were awesome. I do have aftermarket HD towers on the lawn tractor and I tightened the blades to no end. There are no rocks, just clay and some sand. I ran it over just grass area without rototilling and it had the same looking results but just not broke up as deep. Our ground is like cement. Used a well worn out and resharpened many times blade. USE A PREFILTER and check it as needed.


----------

